# Diablo 3 mit "altem" MacBook



## Rockswell (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin unglaublicher Diablo 2 Fan gewesen und bin dementsprechend gespannt auf Diablo 3!
Hab momentan als Student leider nicht die Kohle für einen neuen Computer und wollte fragen ob jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Diablo 3 und einem etwas älteren MacBook gemacht hat?!
Würde mich nämlich unendlich ärgern, wenn ich die 60€ ausgeben würde und dann zwar das Spiel habe aber keine Möglichkeit es zu daddln!

Daher wollte ich euch fragen ob Diablo 3 mit einem 1,83 GHz Intel Core Duo mit 2GB 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM spielbar ist?

Liebe Grüße
Rockswell


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2012)

Auch für dich gerne nochmal:


> Minimale Anforderungen:
> 
> Mac:
> OS: Mac OS X 10.6.8, 10.7 oder jünger
> ...


----------



## Knalltuet (16. Mai 2012)

Auch ich frage mich ob Diablo 3 auf meinem Macbook spielbar ist.
Ich hab die 320M in meinem Macbook, und frage mich ob die eher besser oder schlechter als diese 8600 ist.
Anscheinend soll die 320M rund 30% schneller sein. Hmmm.
CPU und Arbeitsspieicher sind ausreichend.

Habe übrigens ein Mid 2010er Macbook 13" ......der PC den ich noch habe ist ausreichend, aber der spackt total rum, scheiss Kiste.


----------



## Rockswell (16. Mai 2012)

Naja ich habe ein MacBook von 2006!
Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen Gästepass zu Hause den er mir geben könnte ich würde das Ganze gerne mal ausprobieren und meine Erfahrungen hier posten!
Grüße Gerit


----------



## phaba (20. Mai 2012)

Moin ...also ich habe es gestern abend getestet. auf einem macbook 13" os x 2009. 
ein freund war so nett sich auf meiner kiste einzuloggen.
Ich muss sagen man kann es leider total knicken ..die performance ist absolut miserabel...von der grafik mal ganz zu schweigen ..selbst auf den niedrigsten anforderungen gibt es da keine chance in einen wirklich genuss des spiels zu gelangen


----------



## Meneldur (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gebe mal ein paar Realwerte an.

Mit meinem MacBookPro 13" von 2009 (2,53 GHZ, 4GB RAM, 9400 M) bekomme ich um die 15 fps.
Es ist aber trotzdem noch spielbar, wie ich finde. Aber man sollte es mit Bootcamp unter Windows spielen.
Die OpenGL Treiber kann man vergessen.

Gruß Menel


----------



## iamamage (22. Mai 2012)

ich wäre froh, wenn ich mit meinem iMac (2009, ebenfalls Nvidia 9400, 12 GB RAM) 15 FPS hätte.
Mein MBP (2007, Nvidia 8600, 6 GB RAM) schafft jedoch 30 FPS...


----------



## naero (22. Mai 2012)

Mein Macbook Pro 13" spätes 2011 schafft nur in 800x600 Spielbare 60FPS. Alles andere ist nicht spielbar. Hat mich etwas gewundert. Aber das Spiel läuft selbst auf meinem Desktop PC mit Intel Core i5 16GB RAM und ner AMD Radeon HD5830 total beschissen. Find ich. Kein Plan was alle immer mit den super niedrigen System Anforderungen haben. Eventuell ja auch ein Treiber Problem.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Mai 2012)

Ich habs auf einem Athlon64 X2 5000+, 2 GB RAM und Radeon X1950 getestet auf 1680x1050 getestet. Es läuft gut. Natürlich mit Einschränkungen, aber gut.


----------

